# What are you eating?



## Nonsense (May 14, 2016)

Hi guys! Basically what the title says. I thought this would be fun to do.
Please share pictures of your food so we can all live the experience... 
I will start!







Today's lunch is rice with salmon and green beans.


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

Holographic Meatloaf


----------



## Zylia (May 14, 2016)

Infinity said:


> Holographic Meatloaf



Plankton.....


----------



## N a t (May 14, 2016)

Nonsense said:


> Hi guys! Basically what the title says. I thought this would be fun to do.
> Share pictures of your food so we can all live the experience...
> I will start!
> 
> ...



That looks so friggin yummy. I had pepperoni pizza rolls...


----------



## Dorian (May 14, 2016)

I don't have a photo, but garden veggie patties (that I cooked), salt and vinegar chips and Slurpees from 7'11.


----------



## FanGirlCookie (May 14, 2016)

CALAMARI AND CHIPS AYYYYYYEEEE


----------



## Dorian (May 14, 2016)

LOL, when I saw the calamari photo I thought it was the inside of someones mouth!


----------



## King Dorado (May 14, 2016)

i got no foto, but i'm having spanish Maria cookies (aka biscuits) with my cuppa Irish Morning Blend tea (even tho its afternoon), one halfandhalf no sugar...


----------



## N a t (May 14, 2016)

King Dad said:


> i got no foto, but i'm having spanish Maria cookies (aka biscuits) with my cuppa Irish Morning Blend tea (even tho its afternoon), one halfandhalf no sugar...



Dad you seem like such a classy person I love it xD


----------



## Nonsense (May 14, 2016)

Dorian said:


> I don't have a photo, but garden veggie patties (that I cooked), salt and vinegar chips and Slurpees from 7'11.





Bone Baby said:


> That looks so friggin yummy. I had pepperoni pizza rolls...



You guys should post some pics next time!


----------



## King Dorado (May 14, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Dad you seem like such a classy person I love it xD



thanks - but i only recently learned about tea and biscuits here at The Bell Tree forums.  Its a classy website, you know...


----------



## Fleshy (May 14, 2016)

the best vegan cakes, but I just ate them & don't have any pictures so I hope a photo of the ones i made a while ago is okay,,

​


----------



## Nonsense (May 14, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> the best vegan cakes, but I just ate them & don't have any pictures so I hope a photo of the ones i made a while ago is okay,,
> 
> View attachment 172428​



Looks so nice... I want cake too.


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 14, 2016)

I'm muchin' on a bag of Munchies.


----------



## r00st3r3 (May 14, 2016)

Warmed up Papa Johns pizza for breakfast... yay


----------



## Cascade (May 14, 2016)

Onion rings with butter


----------



## Kevinnn (May 14, 2016)

Eating well with that Popeyes


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

those vegan cupcakes look awesome


----------



## Crash (May 14, 2016)

i really want a cupcake now ;;​


----------



## Nonsense (May 14, 2016)

I got to eat half of this meat pastry earlier before my sister stole the rest.


----------



## Romaki (May 14, 2016)

Snacking some peanut m&ms


----------



## p e p p e r (May 14, 2016)

German gummy bears


----------



## Nonsense (May 14, 2016)

Really oily Chinese takeout for dinner...


----------



## Ookami (May 14, 2016)

I'm not eating anything at the moment, I just wanted to post in this thread. Probably getting an apple or something soon though xD


----------



## AnonymousFish (May 15, 2016)

This Thread made me hungry... so I'm gonna go make a Salami/Mozzarella cheese sandwich on italian scali bread. *drool*


----------



## Nonsense (May 15, 2016)

AnonymousFish said:


> This Thread made me hungry... so I'm gonna go make a Salami/Mozzarella cheese sandwich on italian scali bread. *drool*



Sounds so yum. Need pics for proof


----------



## p e p p e r (May 15, 2016)

Crispy Italian breadsticks & Prosseco

it's too dark to get a good pic, I can't stand bad food pics


----------



## Katattacc (May 15, 2016)

I just had some chicken and cheese taquitos. Ahh the broke college student diet


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 15, 2016)

All I brought to eat tonight were some breakfast bars, I think I have some gourmet trail mix I might munch on in a bit as well.


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2016)

dark chocolate, orange flavored lol


----------



## v0x (May 15, 2016)

human hearts and childrens crushed dreams


----------



## namiieco (May 15, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> German gummy bears



I've never seen such a full packet of haribo's...


----------



## himeki (May 15, 2016)

your mom
nah im eating the snack hamper my sister got for my birthday lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

also me and my bff had slushies for breakfast at the theme park we went to today


----------



## v0x (May 15, 2016)

whoever liked my post.. you awful.. xD


----------



## namiieco (May 15, 2016)

Alien Brains


- - - Post Merge - - -



Phantom R said:


> whoever liked my post.. you awful.. xD



...


----------



## Cascade (May 15, 2016)

Cinnamon swirl


----------



## Nonsense (May 15, 2016)

just woke up and ate an egg tart


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 15, 2016)

dried mango slices


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2016)

sponge cake and my stylus


----------



## sally. (May 15, 2016)

Nonsense said:


> just woke up and ate an egg tart


egg tart here too! haha


----------



## Locket (May 15, 2016)

These delicious things

I love goldfish so much


----------



## visibleghost (May 15, 2016)

chips. lol.


----------



## Vizionari (May 15, 2016)

veggie chips


----------



## silicalia (May 15, 2016)

Baby biscuits

And theyre fkn amazing


----------



## v0x (May 15, 2016)

the soul you sold me last night


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2016)

west coast chips/crisps it's like chips dipped in peanut oil hard asf though


----------



## Nonsense (May 15, 2016)

silicalia said:


> Baby biscuits
> And theyre fkn amazing



those look so cute! i've never seen them before.


----------



## silicalia (May 15, 2016)

Nonsense said:


> those look so cute! i've never seen them before.



Really? Wow, we get them all the time where I live. They can actually look really creepy when they're all crumbled up of if you've taken a bite out of one of the eyes


----------



## Nonsense (May 15, 2016)

silicalia said:


> Really? Wow, we get them all the time where I live. They can actually look really creepy when they're all crumbled up of if you've taken a bite out of one of the eyes



aw.. i've only seen the really plain baby biscuits. i will be on the look-out for this..


----------



## Tessie (May 15, 2016)

just ate oatmeal with plum, strawberries, banana, and chopped peanuts 






also if you guys wanna know  I eat healthy all the time and share what I eat here:
https://www.instagram.com/healthytessie/


----------



## Nonsense (May 15, 2016)

Tessie said:


> just ate oatmeal with plum, strawberries, banana, and chopped peanuts



that looks really good! if you eat healthy all the time it must be a big commitment..


----------



## Tessie (May 15, 2016)

Nonsense said:


> that looks really good! if you eat healthy all the time it must be a big commitment..



never a commitment  

for me when I entered university as a biology major i began to understand human anatomy & physiology as well as biochemistry and gained such an appreciation for the body that all i want to do is just nourish it with good food! i never eat junk because i dont want to, i know what it does to the body in many ways and i dont want it near me, its not food [in my opinion].


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 15, 2016)

_*Justin*_'s almond butter

he not only gives us restock hype, he has a great line of nut butters too


----------



## p e p p e r (May 15, 2016)

homemade bread & butter


----------



## mogyay (May 15, 2016)

Tessie said:


> just ate oatmeal with plum, strawberries, banana, and chopped peanuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh man i am definitely buying ingredients for that chickpea mango curry on your ig, that looks amazing (i just wish i could find an iceberg lettuce that was actually a decent size so i could use it as a wrap, it's such a struggle)


----------



## Nonsense (May 15, 2016)

chicken curry with noodles for dinner


----------



## Fleshy (May 15, 2016)

Tessie said:


> just ate oatmeal with plum, strawberries, banana, and chopped peanuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_ooh looks great (so does all the food on your instagram)!! are u vegan??_

I was eating bread because it's late & i'm too lazy to make something


----------



## jiny (May 15, 2016)

i just ate m&m's


----------



## radioloves (May 15, 2016)

I was eating some chipppss, I don't even know what kind it was but it taste okkkeyyyy


----------



## Stil (May 15, 2016)

Wasabi Peas


----------



## Hulaette (May 15, 2016)

I just ate kelp and raw shrimp. You know, because I'm a mermaid and stuff.


----------



## Llust (May 15, 2016)

just had a small late night dinner; rice, eggs, spinach and clams. i actually spent quite some time working on making the plate look gourmet because why not. wishing i took a picture


----------



## Trip (May 15, 2016)

I had pesto cavatapi for dinner


----------



## Stil (May 15, 2016)

Thin Crust Spicy Arrabbiata Style Vegetable Pizza.


----------



## Aronthaer (May 15, 2016)

I took ramen noodles (the maruchan kind, I.E. a block of starch) and ran some water on them briefly, sprinkled the seasoning on top and ate it like a big crunchy brick.

I think I'm ready for college.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 16, 2016)

Frosted flakes for dinner because there's nothing to eat at my house.


----------



## Chanyeol (May 16, 2016)

Welllll I got all of my wisdom teeth out so I am surviving on cold soup and babyfood.
Very sad to read all these posts as I miss chocolate, pizza and noodles so much ohgosh XD


----------



## Nonsense (May 16, 2016)

stardusk said:


> wishing i took a picture



you can next time!



Chanyeol said:


> Very sad to read all these posts as I miss chocolate, pizza and noodles so much ohgosh XD



it's okay i'm sure you'll be fine and eating all those things soon!


----------



## Stil (May 16, 2016)

Wasabi Peas again. Stock photo , but same brand.


----------



## Nonsense (May 16, 2016)

noodles with some vegetables


----------



## p e p p e r (May 16, 2016)

these are too good, I really have to limit myself to two or I'd finish the whole box


----------



## Cascade (May 16, 2016)

My sister bought chicken teriyaki.


----------



## ok.sean (May 16, 2016)

Lately my mom's been on a quinoa kick.
I tried it and it's _fine?_
I know it has health benefits but idk


----------



## Aronthaer (May 16, 2016)

ok.sean said:


> Lately my mom's been on a quinoa kick.
> I tried it and it's _fine?_
> I know it has health benefits but idk



Quinoa is nasty tbh.

I'm eating starch-infused rubber that was boiled, strained and seasoned with Parmesan and some herbs

AKA Ramen noodles again


----------



## Seroja (May 16, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> these are too good, I really have to limit myself to two or I'd finish the whole box



Share some with me please that's my favourite!! Too bad they're not sold here in my country ;A;

I ate nasi lemak for breakfast- my fav kind of breakfast!


----------



## Stil (May 17, 2016)

Dying


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

ok.sean said:


> Lately my mom's been on a quinoa kick.
> I tried it and it's _fine?_
> I know it has health benefits but idk



it's nice but my tum can't handle it so i always poop quinoa


----------



## Peter (May 17, 2016)

Pain au raisin



p e p p e r said:


> ---



oooo I love those, I haven't saw them around in a while though for some reason


----------



## Fleshy (May 17, 2016)

mac & cheese, yum


_great, sideways photo!!_


----------



## Nonsense (May 17, 2016)

i am eating fried rice


----------



## p e p p e r (May 17, 2016)

this chimichanga was so good


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 17, 2016)

I made a really mean scrambled egg with mushroom and spinach. 
It was yummy.


----------



## Kapriznyy (May 17, 2016)

No picture here, but I'm eating tortilla chips. I'm sure most people can conjure up an image of their own. 
I really should make some other food, but none of it would be photo-worthy. More along the lines of shoving a hot pocket in the microwave.


----------



## Dorian (May 17, 2016)

For breakfast we just had veggie sausage patties, home-made biscuits and a cup of tea. Again, we ate already and I didn't take a photo. It was delicious though!


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

some small croissants and coffee!


----------



## Sgt.Groove (May 17, 2016)

Mochi is delicious :3


----------



## p e p p e r (May 17, 2016)

Pxter said:


> Pain au raisin
> 
> 
> 
> oooo I love those, I haven't saw them around in a while though for some reason



they don't have them in any shops around here, I have to order them from a website that sells German goods.  they are addictive though!


----------



## Nonsense (May 18, 2016)

vanilla roll cake with strawberries!!


----------



## Stil (May 18, 2016)

Watermelon


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (May 19, 2016)

Spicy Korean ramen, the good stuff!


----------



## endlesssky (May 19, 2016)

Fries and a burger :3


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 19, 2016)

berry yogurt


----------



## Nonsense (May 19, 2016)

these mini-muffins that are my fav


----------



## Nicole. (May 19, 2016)

EDIT: A cinnamon swirl


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 19, 2016)

King Dad said:


> i got no foto, but i'm having spanish Maria cookies (aka biscuits) with my cuppa Irish Morning Blend tea (even tho its afternoon), one halfandhalf no sugar...



those are some good cookies. haven't had them in a while

i'm eating lucky charms


----------



## hzl (May 19, 2016)

Nicole. said:


> EDIT: A cinnamon swirl
> 
> View attachment 172838



omg my favourite!

*edit* not actually eating anything. Waiting for my partner to get home from work so I can cook tea >.<


----------



## Nonsense (May 19, 2016)

dinner was rice with pork + egg and soup


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 19, 2016)

A root beer float.


----------



## Mints (May 19, 2016)

A pack of lifesaver gummies, lol. Everything on here looks so good


----------



## Nonsense (May 20, 2016)

i tried to make omurice for lunch. in case you don't know, it's just an omelette made with fried rice and ketchup on top.


----------



## Mao (May 20, 2016)

that looks amazing ^ 

eating fish and chips but it's gone a bit cold


----------



## visibleghost (May 20, 2016)

Candy. i'm not gonna take a pic of it because it's in my mouth and that's kind of gross but it's on of these



Spoiler: look at dis


----------



## Nonsense (May 20, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> Candy. i'm not gonna take a pic of it because it's in my mouth and that's kind of gross but it's on of these
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: look at dis



is that a race car gummy?


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

More wasabi peas lol


----------



## Mao (May 20, 2016)

just made chicken with teriyaki sauce but i added so. much. garlic. 

would include a picture but it doesn't look very appetising now


----------



## windloft (May 20, 2016)

i just drank some coffee, if that counts ????


----------



## Nonsense (May 20, 2016)

i ate mcdonalds for dinner hahaha so healthy..


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 23, 2016)

Glad this thread exists o/
I take too many food pics


Chicken paella because I don't like seafood


----------



## riummi (May 23, 2016)

had a brownie cookie


----------



## p e p p e r (May 24, 2016)

Yonkorin said:


> Glad this thread exists o/
> I take too many food pics
> 
> View attachment 173220
> Chicken paella because I don't like seafood



looks great!


----------



## Mellyjan3 (May 24, 2016)

I'm eating some mint choco chip icecream in a sugar cone


----------



## Nonsense (May 24, 2016)

i'm eating a haagen dazs ice cream bar because it's so hot outside


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2016)

just had a mini pizza and some red wine, maybe getting some more ice cream


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 24, 2016)

Spoiler: Takoyaki with green onions instead of aonori


----------



## Aali (May 24, 2016)

Cherry poptart :T


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 24, 2016)

Kimchi bokkeumbap with cheese and seaweed on top, broccoli, egg and meat

yum~


----------



## Nonsense (May 25, 2016)

lunch was clear noodles stir-fried with carrots, celery, mushrooms, onions, and BBQ pork


----------



## Peter (May 25, 2016)

honeycomb ice cream


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 25, 2016)

just devoured a whole bag of jalapeno cheetos. ****ing awesome


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

some italian inspired salad my mom made and red wine


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 25, 2016)

I'm eating a sandwich with some pretzels along with some root beer. Just a simple lunch.


----------



## Stil (May 25, 2016)

I just ate a Tofurkey Dog

- - - Post Merge - - -

With Annies Organic ketchup


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

strawberries and banana skids


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 25, 2016)

kbbq :Q meatttt + makgeolli


----------



## Nonsense (May 25, 2016)

lotus root soup + salmon and rice


----------



## Xerolin (May 25, 2016)

Just ate a cup of noodles


----------



## LunarMako (May 25, 2016)

I am not eating though. I am just drinking an instant coffee.


----------



## Nonsense (May 26, 2016)

i just ate these really bland noodles with broccoli and beef


----------



## Miii (May 26, 2016)

A green apple, a red bell pepper, and cherry tomatoes


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

had some crisps, coffee and croissants earlier yummmm


----------



## Xerolin (May 26, 2016)

Had some lemon iced tea and some eggs before that


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 26, 2016)

Cheetos. The crunchy kind.


----------



## Xerolin (May 26, 2016)

Peanut butter


----------



## Stil (May 26, 2016)

A can of organic green beans


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 26, 2016)

I just finished a delicious BLT.


----------



## BetaChorale (May 26, 2016)




----------



## helloxcutiee (May 27, 2016)

Skittles. The original kind.


----------



## Xerolin (May 27, 2016)

cheek skin


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2016)

^yum lol

anyways munched down some spicy instant ramen : D!!


----------



## p e p p e r (May 27, 2016)

I just had a strawberry croissant


----------



## Xerolin (May 27, 2016)

Eating a salad rn


----------



## Soda Fox (May 27, 2016)

English muffin with a little butter


----------



## sally. (May 27, 2016)

Nonsense and i got some sushi for dinner!


----------



## Trip (May 27, 2016)

Chewing on ice if that counts.


----------



## endlesssky (May 27, 2016)

I made a toasted cheese sandwich.

I would post a photo, but I ate it..


----------



## glow (May 27, 2016)

sally. said:


> Nonsense and i got some sushi for dinner!



that looks so good omy

and then there's me eating oreos


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 27, 2016)

Eating taco salad for dinner!


----------



## p e p p e r (May 28, 2016)

strawberries


----------



## Xerolin (May 28, 2016)

Had an avacado + mayo sandwich a while ago


----------



## kenna (May 28, 2016)

Strawberries!!


----------



## Buttonsy (May 28, 2016)

No photos, I'm eating chana masala on pasta.


----------



## pipty (May 28, 2016)

DONUT


----------



## Nonsense (May 28, 2016)

grabbed some onigiri with sally. today


----------



## Stil (May 28, 2016)

Just had a Caesar salad


----------



## Xerolin (May 28, 2016)

eating cheetoh puffs


----------



## inkling (May 28, 2016)

blt w/ turkey and swiss


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2016)

Peanut butter sandwich with potato chips rn.


----------



## Nonsense (May 30, 2016)

noodles with beef, bean sprouts, mint leaves, and fish sauce


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 30, 2016)

I just had some strawberry poptarts. IT WAS SO GOOD!


----------



## Trip (May 30, 2016)

I had cheese and crackers not too long ago.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (May 30, 2016)

A bowl of Raisin Bran.


----------



## Lumira (May 30, 2016)

a banana with peanut butter


----------



## pochii (May 30, 2016)

I'm eating anpan and drinking water with it. ^~^


----------



## hydrophonic (May 30, 2016)

Spanish omelette with tomato sauce.


----------



## Nonsense (May 31, 2016)

ketchup pasta!!


----------



## Chris (May 31, 2016)

Spaghetti and meatballs. Watched an episode of _Community_ yesterday where they ate that everyday for a week due to a slashed cafeteria budget or something like that so had the urge for it.


----------



## Xerolin (May 31, 2016)

raisin bran cereal


----------



## Mints (May 31, 2016)

currently, right now, _banana bread_.


----------



## Chris (May 31, 2016)

Strawberry tart. God bless mother. <3


----------



## Xerolin (May 31, 2016)

burger and potato salad


----------



## ams (May 31, 2016)

Apple Cinnamon Cheerios. I refuse to be a real adult.


----------



## King Dorado (May 31, 2016)

i got a roll of Maria cookies and one of Palmeira cookies, plus a package of guava wafer cookies.  munching them now with a cuppa Irish morning blend- in the afternoon!!


----------



## Nonsense (May 31, 2016)

i had bitter melon soup with rice for dinner. the bitter melon is stuffed with pork, glass noodles, and mushrooms... some people find it really bitter tasting but it's not to me. i think it depends on how you cook it.


----------



## King Dorado (May 31, 2016)

Nonsense said:


> i had bitter melon soup with rice for dinner. the bitter melon is stuffed with pork, glass noodles, and mushrooms... some people find it really bitter tasting but it's not to me. i think it depends on how you cook it.



i've always hated bitter melon-- how do you cook it to make it more appealing??


----------



## Mints (May 31, 2016)

King Dad said:


> i've always hated bitter melon-- how do you cook it to make it more appealing??



same, i guess it's called bitter melon for a reason. It's similar to the eggplant so salt it  and rest it to remove the bitterness from it. 
-->Core the melon, dust it generously with salt and let it rest for 10 minutes

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also i ate more _banana bread._


----------



## ToxiFoxy (May 31, 2016)

Hashbrowns and eggs at dinner time whoops


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 31, 2016)

ALL I HAVE ARE SOME M&M TOPPED BROWNIES SSSSS


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

I just had a burger for dinner. It was delicious


----------



## Naekoya (May 31, 2016)

just finished eating a strawberry shortcake ice cream from the gas station *v* yumm..


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 1, 2016)

I had yakitori earlier at my favorite izakaya


----------



## Ami (Jun 1, 2016)

Cookies


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 1, 2016)

Eating this chocolate cookie that i bought during my vacation in Korea last year. Totally forgot about it . luckily the expiration date is 2017 lol


----------



## Aquari (Jun 1, 2016)

currently nothing, but i really want to eat flan


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2016)

serrano ham and cheese salad. not hungry but i don't wanna go bonkers later


----------



## Nonsense (Jun 1, 2016)

King Dad said:


> i've always hated bitter melon-- how do you cook it to make it more appealing??



oh... i think it's one of those things you either like or hate and no inbetween. we use the chinese bitter melons though.. i hear the indian ones are even more bitter.

i've never made it, but when i see my mom make the soup, she usually stuffs the bitter melons first. then boils them once in the morning before work and then once more in the evening so they're ready to eat the next day. i think that probably reduces the bitterness?? and also makes it very soft. also flavouring with (lots of) sugar and fish sauce helps!! you can also use a broth to up it a bit and top it off with cilantro or flat parsley or whatever it's called.

i also like bitter melons stir-fried with beef or scrambled eggs! those dishes are nice.. or maybe it's just me.


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 1, 2016)

Just ate some brownies. They were so delicious. Havent had brownies for a long time.


----------



## focus (Jun 1, 2016)

i've no idea what these bad boys are called in english (in arabic they're literally called beehives/sweet buns) or if anyone outside of the middle east knows them but they're literally the best thing ever god bless arabic sweets
basically what these are is buns in honeycomb pattern w cream cheese filling drenched in honey syrup and sometimes cinnamon powder/sesame seeds


----------



## Nonsense (Jun 1, 2016)

focus said:


> i've no idea what these bad boys are called in english (in arabic they're literally called beehives/sweet buns) or if anyone outside of the middle east knows them but they're literally the best thing ever god bless arabic sweets
> basically what these are is buns in honeycomb pattern w cream cheese filling drenched in honey syrup and sometimes cinnamon powder/sesame seeds



that looks and sounds so good.. i love sweet buns


----------



## Diancie (Jun 1, 2016)

I just ate a mango. yey


----------



## Peter (Jun 1, 2016)

Pineapple


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm just chewing gum. But it's almost lost its flavor tho :T


----------



## Stil (Jun 2, 2016)

Velveeta Mac n cheese c:


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 2, 2016)

no picture bc they don't look that appetizing but I've got roasted chestnuts.


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 2, 2016)

I just had a fruit salad with apples, blueberries, strawberries, and grapes in it.


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 2, 2016)

Chicken with curry


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 2, 2016)

Some kosher chocolate waffers from the Jewish isle at the grocery store. Pssst, I'm not Jewish, they just taste better than the regular ones.


----------



## Bjork (Jun 2, 2016)

cORNDOGS


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 2, 2016)

sakuma candy drops


----------



## Corrie (Jun 2, 2016)

I am eating some delicious grilled cheese C: We have no pickles which sucks but hey, it still tastes good, you know?


----------



## Peter (Jun 2, 2016)

lemon sorbet


----------



## Cailey (Jun 3, 2016)

cheetos


----------



## Aquari (Jun 3, 2016)

im eating positive vibes ;}


----------



## Opal (Jun 3, 2016)

Fettuccine and popcorn


----------



## HeyImDashie (Jun 3, 2016)

Waiting for dinner so I'm eating a banana! do you need a photo;you know what a banana is, right?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2016)

a burger and fries with some beer, at home.


----------



## focus (Jun 3, 2016)

samosas B)


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 3, 2016)

Spoiler: The chocolate was bittersweet, don't like it.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 3, 2016)

I just made a peanut butter and honey butter spread sandwhich. <3


----------



## jiny (Jun 3, 2016)

jalapeno cheddar chips!


----------



## seliph (Jun 3, 2016)

A tuscan chicken panini from Tim Hortons

with no tomatoes


----------



## Nonsense (Jun 3, 2016)

i got some galbi ribs soup and bibimbap with sally. today.. was very good.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 3, 2016)

WHAT THE HELL???!!! I WANT THAT^^^

meanwhile im drinking raspberry iced tea


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 3, 2016)

Chocolate chip cookies and orange juice.


----------



## Ami (Jun 4, 2016)

Noodles


----------



## hamster (Sep 4, 2016)

eating a mini sausage roll, lovely


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2016)

just had tomato soup and small pancakes with fruit


----------



## Psydye (Sep 4, 2016)

Corn chips.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2016)

Popcorn atm, before that some pasta with bacon sauce...


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 4, 2016)

grapes


----------



## Aleigh (Sep 4, 2016)

popcorn lmao


----------



## hamster (Sep 4, 2016)

i'm eating some pasta right now


----------



## Cailey (Sep 4, 2016)

taco bell


----------



## xara (Sep 4, 2016)

nothing


----------



## reririx (Sep 4, 2016)

Nothing atm but earlier I had Starbucks coffee, a hard boiled egg, and a small bowl of spinach.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 4, 2016)

Fried Chicken


----------

